# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Κόμβοι Αναβύσσου - IP range

## Gearloose

Ξεκινάμε κι εμείς σιγά σιγά, αλλα δεν εχούμε IP range ακόμα...
Έγραψα στο awmn-hostmaster <at> ariadne-t.gr (το βρήκα κάπου στο forum) αλλά δεν έλαβα απάντηση...

Κανένας εδώ που να μπορεί να βοηθήσει???

----------


## Achille

Ναι. Στείλε το mail στη σωστή διεύθυνση: hostmaster <at> awmn.gr

----------

